# New cockatiel - flock calling help!!



## SaziMedea (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi! 

I tried to post this before but it doesn't seem to have worked so I'll try again . 

I just picked up my 8 week old baby girl this Saturday. She's a hand-fed lutino and she's the most loving, tactile, affectionate little thing - an absolute delight to be with. The only issue is that whenever I leave the room, be that to go to work or use the bathroom, she flock calls REALLY loudly and sounds very distressed indeed. While the noise isn't an issue for me, I do worry that late at night or very early in the morning, it could be an issue for my neighbours. Luckily our block is fairly soundproof but still, I don't want her to be distressed and I don't want them to raise any complaints! 

Is this something that might lessen with age and confidence? Alternatively is there any way I can train her to do this less?


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

it takes time. she'll eventually realize you're coming back. but as for training her to be that way ill let someone with more experience on having a loud bird do the explaining


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

yes it takes time, just be patient she will learn


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

she will get over it, but it might not be for a week or two. I usually talk to them from the other room (if I'm there) and just say "I'm right here" or something like that and sometimes it helps (or I'm just crazy  )


----------



## Ozala (Jan 1, 2014)

Agreed with everyone else. It took Chocobo about two weeks to stop screaming every time I left the room. He will still call to me when I do, but with a far more acceptable volume. Your 'tiel will realize that you'll come back. 

Does she play with toys yet? That can help keep them distracted and happy while you're out of the room. You may have to show her what fun toys actually are.


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

Time, Patience and a lot of love and attention when you get home and yes as everyone has said she will get used to her new life and environment.


----------



## SaziMedea (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, she plays a little with her swing. I'm trying to introduce new things gradually and she's still exploring and finding little treats as well . She's been a little better already today and not sounding quite so distressed -- although if I get up to walk somewhere while she's out of her cage she'll fly right over as if to say 'Not without me, you don't!'.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Birdie will still flock call when I leave the room and she's 7 years old. I just call back with a whistle and she answers me with a softer call, we keep that up until I reappear. All my neighbours know when I go to the bathroom!!! If she is out, she will immediately stop what she is doing and fly to me, but she will do that even if I just get up from my chair to make coffee or such.


----------



## SaziMedea (Dec 15, 2013)

I've been establishing a flock call with her and her being abandoned anxiety seems much improved! Of course, she still calls whenever I'm gone for more than a second but it's much less loud and distressed sounding!


----------

